# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Cho thuê căn hộ Quận 7 Full nội thất  giá cực tốt

## nguyendong88pro

Chính chủ cần cho thuê *căn hộ* diện tích 99m2,Full nội thất cao cấp, View hồ bơi, bao gồm 1 phòng khách và bếp, 2 phòng ngủ, 2 phòng tắm, khu vực giặt phơi.

*Căn hộ vừa được thiết kế và làm mới nội thất như*
 ✔ Sofa, bàn kính, tivi và kệ tivi, máy lạnh, tủ giầy tại phòng khách
 ✔ Giường nệm 02 bộ, tủ quần áo 02 cái, tivi 01 cái tại phòng ngủ chính…
 ✔ Khu vực bếp với hệ thống tủ bếp, tủ lạnh, các thiết bị nhà bếp.
 ✔ Khu vực giặt quần áo với máy giặt, giàn phơi..v..v

 Hơn nữa, *căn hộ* nằm ở vị trí căn hộ tầng cao sẽ mang đến tầm nhìn xa và đẹp cho quý khách về quang cảnh Sài Gòn và sự mát mẻ trong lành khi sống tại căn hộ.

*Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ*
*Hotline: 0902901916*

----------

